# Jayswax are useless.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Finally got my son into detailing and made a list of essentials so he can do his own vehicle.
I have the dodo juice snow foam Lance and BH Auto foam so found a place online that do them for a decent price and sent him the link.
Nothing had arrived after a week so I sent them a message to ask for shipping details, finally got an answer after 2 days that said between 5-15 days and that it had been packed.
The order was placed a week last Saturday. I wish I’d of read the reviews first, is this guy a scammer or just bone idle.
Was he a member on here ?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

To be fair it does state very clearly at the top of their homepage that shipping is 5-15 working days. Potentially that’s a long time to wait. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

People have had lots of bad experiences ordering with jayswax, personally, i would never use them

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pt1 said:


> People have had lots of bad experiences ordering with jayswax, personally, i would never use them
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


This, in view of the issues I've read - continuous as well, haven't used them…

Hope you get your stuff shortly :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Used them, absolutely useless as a company, NO communication and trying to get anywhere is like pulling teeth
NEVER EVER AGAIN, happy to take your money but not so good at sending out what you have paid for, my experience only but from what I have read and heard it’s a common issue.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Several on here had to go via paypal to get their monies back. 
I went through facebook to get an answer from him, he did the first few times then blanked me.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

pt1 said:


> People have had lots of bad experiences ordering with jayswax, personally, i would never use them
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I agree, I'd never use them but it does state 5-15 working days on their site which is ridiculous and would put me off even if I wasn't aware of their issues

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I know some retailers stopped using him as his customer service was shocking.

Buying direct through him as always been a bad experience for buyers and yet he hasn't changed his approach in terms of trying to help/resolve/be better at it etc etc......

I see his products getting sold all over for peanuts money as people are simply just shifting it on to get rid.

How his business is still running is something Arthur C Clarke should have a look at as t's a complete mystery to many!!


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Used him once a couple of years ago and had issues then. He is a smaller version of EZ when it comes to shipping stuff out.

I'd whack a complaint in ASAP with the route you paid and get your money back.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

He started off selling home brew wax, mainly in the Ford circles - then I think demand and aspiration outstripped his capability very quickly and it went rapidly down hill; sadly the business now needs to be put out of it’s misery.

If you can cancel the order and claim your money back - there are plenty of much better alternatives that could likely have you cleaning before the weekend is over if ordered tomorrow


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

350Chris said:


> He started off selling home brew wax, mainly in the Ford circles - then I think demand and aspiration outstripped his capability very quickly and it went rapidly down hill; sadly the business now needs to be put out of it's misery.
> 
> If you can cancel the order and claim your money back - there are plenty of much better alternatives that could likely have you cleaning before the weekend is over if ordered tomorrow


Such as IODetail.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Still nothing from this idiot and now he’s blocked me.
Does anybody know his name.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Managed to get his money back today after contacting the bank. Jayswax are cowboys who sell goods they don’t have.
Avoid at all costs.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> Managed to get his money back today after contacting the bank. Jayswax are cowboys who sell goods they don't have.
> Avoid at all costs.


Great to hear pal.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bradleymarky said:


> Managed to get his money back today after contacting the bank. Jayswax are cowboys who sell goods they don't have.
> Avoid at all costs.


That is good to hear :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

bradleymarky said:


> Managed to get his money back today after contacting the bank. Jayswax are cowboys who sell goods they don't have.
> Avoid at all costs.


Honestly don't know how they are still running. Should be closed down with immediate effect

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Myself and others had problems with him last year and I'm not surprised things haven't improved.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420423&referrerid=10584

He's a chancer and I'm surprised that they are still going


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Ok, you are within your right to post bad experiences however posting names and addresses (Personally Identifiable Information) is not acceptable.


----------

